
Adblock Plus finds the end-game of its business model: Selling ads - Mz
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/09/adblock-plus-starts-selling-ads-but-only-acceptable-ones/
======
mankash666
"My pill is better than theirs", he said, after a demagogic campaign of fear,
uncertainty and doubt.

